# Homeopathy vaccine for dogs



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

Hi has any one on here had experience of or knows a dog having these instead of the conventional "jabs and boosters" ?. 
Reason we are asking we have been speaking with a breeder and she is of the opinion that you should not inoculate before 12 weeks old and if you do use the conventional vaccine that the yearly boosters are unnecessary. They have been using homeopahic.We asked about the pet passport and the only one with conventional vaccine is the rabies the others can be homoeopathic. I would like some thoughts on this. Many thanks
Lin


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Homeopathy = smoke and mirrors..........IMO


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

There is a homeopathic vet, Richard Allport, who writes for Dogs Today magazine and even he advocates conventional vaccines for puppies. He then goes on to say that he would only vaccinate every year for Leptospirosis. I think most conventional vets are now spreading out the Distemper vaccine to every second or third year now. Mine certainly is.

If your dog is insured be very careful of using homeopathy as the insurance company will probably wriggle out of any claim whether related to vaccination or not.

The best person to advise you is your own vet. They are duty bound to give you the best possible advice for your pet. They can be struck off if they don't.


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

Homeopathy? A practice that has no basis in medical practice or scientific thinking. And that's about as much scienific study homeopathic remedies have! Stick to proper science and make sure your pets are properl protected. See a vet!


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

One of the reasons we are looking into this is because Rich feels the conventional vaccine jab we had done on Otto contributed to his epilepsy( see our post on this ) and should we get another dog we don't want this happening again. There is a vet in Oxfordshire who is conventional and homoeopathic who has used homeopapthy on his own animals for over 30 years with no problems
Lin


----------



## Annsman (Nov 8, 2007)

I bet he hasn't tried getting them through customs though!

Anyway, to try to answer your query, when we were coming home from France in 2009 we went to the French vet as per, and we had been given ADVANTIX as a treatment for Holly while we were away to prevent ticks, by our own vet prior to us leaving the UK. I kept a record of the times I treated her in her "passport" with dates etc. The French vet looked up Advantix in the proper regulations book supplied by DEFRA and because it wasn't out when the book was issued he was unsure as to whether it would get us through customs. He phoned the ferry company, it is they who have the final say at Calais, and they said they wouldn't let her on the ship unless it she had been treated with a treatment prescribed in the regs. He agreed with our vet it was better than the treatments in the regs, because it was a newer product, but we still had to buy the Frontline stuff.

The bottom line seems to be if it ain't in the book, then it ain't allowed. It might pay you to contact DEFRA for a definitive answer though, just to be safe and be able to get your dog home again.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Lin
I understand that you are still trying to make sense of Otto's sad death. I do understand having lost a beautiful two year old GSD to anal furunculosis (hereditary). My next dog turned out to be carrying the gene for chryptorchidsm. I discovered the breeder had used a stud dog known to be a carrier of this condition because he had "good bone" 8O 
While we waited for his operation date to have his, potentially cancerous. retained testicle removed I was approached by a breeder (who knew of his condition) to use him as a stud on her bitch. When I reminder her about the hereditary nature of the condition she replied "it's ok I just want to keep a bitch from the litter" 8O 
In your search for the reasons behind Otto's sad death the one person you should not listen to is a breeder. It is like listening to a car salesman about the benefits of one make against another. They are blinkered I am afraid.
While it is dangerous to generalise most breeders know how to breed and that is where it ends. A dog's nervous system and immune system are not in their remit. In my experience they blame the myriad of ills in pedigree dogs on vaccines and flea treatments. If you saw the programme "Pedigree Dogs Exposed" then you will have heard a breeder blaming vaccines for syringomelia in Cavalier King Charles Spaniels among other things.
German Shepherd Dogs carry all sorts of hereditary problems and epilepsy is but one of them. It should have been bred out of them years ago. The Metropolitan Police are now breeding their own dogs because it is so hard to find healthy dogs amongst the show bred ones.

Your vet is the best person to advise you and by all means speak to more than one vet to get a broader take on things.

With apologies to all the good breeders out there.

Pat


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Our dobe girl has some skin issues which we think we are getting to the bottom of. It has taken a lot of time, a homeopathic vet, change of diet, and a lot of research by me to get to a stage where I think we are doing the best by her to keep her "well".

This is just what I am happy to do, it might be different for others.

I decided that our two dobes would have their initial jabs, they have their first booster at a year...and then nothing else except that required by law for their pet passport. (I am changing to the 3 yr vaccine as our dobe girl is really poorly after her rabies jabs- or we may just revert to hols in UK)

I do not give homeopathic vaccine for replacing the "annual" jabs, I do however use the kennel cough nosodes which does have evidence to show it was effective in an outbreak in a kennels. I do not routinely use flea treatment or worm (again unless require by law). That is just my review of the facts and our circumstances, it might be different for someone else.

There is a lot of info on these websites.

http://www.canine-health-concern.org.uk/

http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/healthypets.htm

It is a massive subject.

Homeopathy has worked for me, having severe hip pain following surgery to repair the joint. I appreciate it is not for everyone, but it certainly has less side effects than some of the more conventional medicines - IMO!

There are some informative homeopathic vet sites.

Check out

www.holisticvet.co.uk
http://www.alternativevet.org/

ETA- forgot this one!

http://www.itsfortheanimals.com/DODDS-CHG-VACC-PROTOCOLS.HTM


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Good points. Our Royal Family are big fans of Homeopathy and they seem to live long and well. I think that perhaps we should use it first and then move on to conventiional medicine when needed. There is a good article in Dogs Today this month from an holistic vet. He was using homeopathy and herbal medicine on a skin condition. The dog was doing very well but there was just one hot spot that would not clear up so he reached for the steroids and cleared it up.

I have seen the benefits of acupuncture first hand. My old arthritic cat was rejuvenated by the pain relief given by acupuncture. Gypsy has had many sessions for her injury. It is amazing to see her go into a "doze" when the needles are inserted.

There is still a lot in this world that we don't fully understand.


----------



## hymerhome (Dec 2, 2009)

In the end you need to do what you feel is best. Gut instinct is a neglected indicator.

The whole vaccination argument will never end, so you must feel that you did what YOU feel is best for your pets (and children).

My personal experience is that we used to go abroad and put our pets into kennels, therefore needing to have them vaccinated. At the time we had a dog and two cats. All three of them developed cancer and had to be put down. 

We have not vaccinated any pets since and they all lived long and healthy lives.

Good luck in your search to find a homeopathic answer to the regulatory jungle. I would be delighted if you found one, I leave my pets at home with relatives if I go abroad.


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

Our dog Skye was 5 weeks old and very weak after the mother had rejected the litter, because we already had 2 dogs and lots of friends who used to pop in with their own dogs, we had him vaccinated with Homeopathic drops. We were able to take him out with the other dogs from 6 weeks and he has never had any health problems. The drops are given orally first daily then weekly and then monthly over a few months so it isn's a quick thing.
Our own vet didn't have any problem with this and it was all entered on his records after the Homeopath gave us a letter for our vet.
We don't have any of our dogs passported or leave them in kennels so have never had to worry about his less than conventional start.
He is 7 in a couple of months and the handsome chap in my avatar  

Tina


----------



## Robin (May 1, 2005)

No-one has convinced me that Homeopathic "medicines" offer any benefit to humans or animals. They act like placebos as there is so much dilution there is absolutely no trace of the original ingredient. Much independent discussion if anyone is really interested whether homeopathy works can be found here


----------

